# granite countertop cutout to small



## nantex (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone have advice on cooktop install when granite counter cut out is too small? Thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

My advise is to find a pro to modify the opening. You only get one oopppss when cutting granite. But a 4" grinder with a diamond blade will cut it easily. Do not leave square corners with nicks. They should be smooth and rounded. or cracks can start there.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you updating the cook-top?

If so...get a granite top manufacturer to come and cut the hole larger. You'll be glad you did maybe.

Cutting into granite takes more than just a grinder and a diamond blade. Holes may have to be drilled fist and someone may have to be able to read-the-stone first.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

"FIFTY BUCKS"? Are you kiddin' me?


----------

